# Dismantling a Satellite P850



## Cleveland

I need to get inside the laptop but can't for the life of me seem to find one little screw. From what I can gather by looking through the 2cm gap I can produce, there seems to be a screw nearby the mousetrack but there is no screw on the underside of the laptop.

Has anybody opened one up who could assist me in how many screws there should be and their locations? I've looked around online for a maintenance manual but can't seem to find one anywhere, I can only assume that it's because the laptop is so new and thus this model is still under warranty so it should technically be sent into Toshiba. If this is wrong and the manual is out there I would absolutely love a link to it.

Cheers.


----------



## tremmor

goto youtube and query yours. Information is there and how.


----------



## Cleveland

I've already searched through YouTube but to no avail. I don't have any problem dismantling laptops, I've done it umpteen times, I'm just having trouble with this one specific model. Since it's not that old all YouTube contains is ODD/HDD replacements and general reviews, nothing about how to get inside the machine.


----------



## tech savvy

make and model of laptop?


----------



## Cleveland

tech savvy said:


> make and model of laptop?



Sorry, it's a Toshiba Satellite P850, I'm not sure what the specific model no. is as I don't have the laptop at the moment but it wont be hard to find out if it's required, though I assume they'd all be structurally put together the same way.


----------



## The_Other_One

I'd have to see it for sure, but my usual method with Toshibas...

- Remove all panels from the bottom
- Remove Battery/HDD/DVD/RAM
- Remove all screws from bottom; check there are none under panels or where the DVD was
- Remove trim from above KB/screws holding down keyboard/keyboard itself.
- Remove screws from under KB
- Disconnect ribbons and such from underr keyboard

Give it one final check and assuming all screws are removed, you should be able to gently pry the case apart.


----------



## Cleveland

The_Other_One said:


> I'd have to see it for sure, but my usual method with Toshibas...
> 
> - Remove all panels from the bottom
> - Remove Battery/HDD/DVD/RAM
> - Remove all screws from bottom; check there are none under panels or where the DVD was
> - Remove trim from above KB/screws holding down keyboard/keyboard itself.
> - Remove screws from under KB
> - Disconnect ribbons and such from underr keyboard
> 
> Give it one final check and assuming all screws are removed, you should be able to gently pry the case apart.



Your procedure is absolutely correct for the older Satellite's, I've opened a few like this, but the 850 is different. You need to remove the entire top piece before you can access the keyboard as all the keys pop through cutouts in the assembly. I've removed every screw I can see, but when I try and remove the palmrest it still seems to be screwed down, and there is no access points on the bottom of the laptop where it's still holding together.

I've just been searching around some more and discovered a common webcam problem amongst these laptops which require opening to fix, so I will be looking into that to see if I can come up with a solution

Hopefully somebody reads this that can help me out in the meantime.

Cheers.


----------



## RetroSquid

Sorry for reviving an oldish post, but...

WHAT DID YOU SEE?
WHAT DID YOU FIND?...

I'm in exactly the same boat... I can't quite get into my Toshiba Satellite p850.
I spilt a can of Monster in my laptop this morning, this is my college laptop with two years of work and a couple of personal projects... So panicked right now... 

If anyone has managed to get into a Satellite p850, please let me know, YouTube is useless... ...


----------



## Gnibur

The 'only' thing that has to be done, is removing the keyboard. It isn't tightened with any screws, just clicked in. The best place to start removing it, is one of the lower corners. Just place something between the keyboard and the palmrest, and try to move the keyboard upwards.

After loosening the keyboard, it still seems that there is one screw left, somewhere around the letter T(you can 'turn' the keyboard around this point). But, this isn't a screw, just a kind of pin which is tightened in some way. To remove it, just try to move the keyboard a bit. After the keyboard is removed, the rest should be a piece of cake. 

Good luck


----------



## NewfieRocker

Gnibur, you stated that: "The 'only' thing that has to be done, is removing the keyboard"

Is this before or after removing the entire top piece that surrounds the keyboard?  I started trying to remove the keyboard first, but I seem to be damaging the keyboard or tearing it apart as the bottom frame of the keyboard is still under the entire piece.  Doesn't seem to be a way to remove keyboard in one piece without having the top piece removed first.  Can someone please confirm this? 

 I can't for the life of me figure out how to remove the top piece either!  I Can't believe there still hasn't been a youtube video posted showing this procedure.  Just about every other model laptop is on there.


----------



## Gnibur

You can't remove the top piece before you have removed the keyboard. When removing the keyboard, you should also tilt the bottom plate of the keyboard out. 
When doing this the keyboard will probably bend a little bit


----------

